# Snow Pants Question



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys I'm new to snowboarding and this forum. Anyways, I was wondering whats the difference from buying $110 snowpants and $20 snow pants. Is it just because the style is way better? durable? :dunno: Thx to whoever answers


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

$110= waterproof
$20= not water proof and very very low quality


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

OK, it's the same difference between a Honda and a Mercedes...you get what you pay for.

Durability: The $20 dollar pants are going to fall apart like the U.S. economy. The $120 pants, if you take care of them, will last for years.

Craftsmanship: This kinda falls into the same category of durability. $120 pants are at least going to have critically taped seams and even better, some will have fully taped seams. Taped seams ensures water doesn't seep through the stitching thus keeping your little legs from turning purple.

Waterproofing and Breathability: Those $20 joints are gonna soak up water like a sponge and assure you have the worst day of your life. But it gets better; while your pants are weighing you down because they have more liquid in them than a sorority girl on a Friday night, you're also gonna be sweating balls because that $20 fabric says: F*#K BREATHING. $120 pants are gonna made from a nice water resistant material (check the rating) and be laced with vents so you can let the boys unclam.

Features: $20 pants are going to allow you to put your hands in those nifty jean-like pockets and if your lucky, a wallet in the rump. The $120 guys are going to allow you to bring the junk drawer, your photo album, cd collection, trinkets, and anything shady you don't want uptight Billy Lawman to find.

I hope this he;ps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

^ agreed.
if you're new to snowboarding, you will also be spending more time on your ass than a regular snowboarder so make sure your pants are super waterproof.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Twix said:


> OK, it's the same difference between a Honda and a Mercedes...you get what you pay for.
> 
> Durability: The $20 dollar pants are going to fall apart like the U.S. economy. The $120 pants, if you take care of them, will last for years.


bad example, hondas will have much less problems and run longer than MB.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yyipu said:


> bad example, hondas will have much less problems and run longer than MB.


o really??? i disagree completely in every possible way, especially being a german car owner and enthusiast...no engines run longer then german engines, period.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> o really??? i disagree completely in every possible way, especially being a german car owner and enthusiast...no engines run longer then german engines, period.


No way. European cars are known for being really fun to drive, but durability has not been a strong point. That is where Japan takes over. My Jetta was great to drive, but it had so many problems it was a pain in the ass. I evntually ditched for that very reason.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

sedition said:


> No way. European cars are known for being really fun to drive, but durability has not been a strong point. That is where Japan takes over. My Jetta was great to drive, but it had so many problems it was a pain in the ass. I evntually ditched for that very reason.


so true. after 3 VWs i went japanese (subaru). i LOVE euro cars but they break and are expensive to fix. my subaru has been bulletproof and 100% reliable.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't drive either, but I know for a fact that Hondas have thier fair share of issues. They are also rather expensive to repair. But they do run for an eternity if you take care of them. I work in parts at a honda dealership and I've seen cars with mileage upwards a of 350,000 on them those are far and few but it is a common thing to see them 150 to 200,000mi on them. But thats mainly all in the 4 cylinder cars. The V6 cars are notorious for transmission problems. But the plus side to that is that Honda or atleast the one I work at warrentys fucking everything. Its rediculous, you should see the pile of warrenty parts that we have to hold on to incase Honda want to look at them.

Oh yea and as far as the pants go spend a little money a make sure they have taped seems, its kind like the skiing saying "if you french fry when you wanna pizza your not guna have a good time", if your ass is cold wet when it could be warm and dry your not gunna have a good time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

i had a 2005 VW GTI that broke down like no other. my ex also had a 2006 Mercedes C320 that was in the shop for one reason or another to maintain its uber german engineered engine... i now drive a 1998 Toyota Supra TT and i have yet to find any other car with an engine as reliable.

as far as pants go... my first time snowboarding, i rode in jeans. what a terrible idea. my second time snowboarding i wore my friend's bargain basement spare snowboarding pants. i might as well have worn jeans. this season i'm wearing DC Morgen-P pants (got them for 60% off) and not even a droplet of water has gotten through, even though they're only rated at 10k waterproof, plus they look sick and not super baggy. well worth the investment.


----------

